# 4X4 Family Car



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

So, the Mrs is pregnant and due in May. We have a little Mitsi Colt at the moment and after buying the car seat and pram, realised it just isn't going to work easily.

So we're after a new car, we want a smallish 4x4 which has to be reliable and fairly comfy. We're only looking to spend around £4500, anything higher would be wasted money tbh. We've so far seen the Honda HRV, which seems to tick all the right boxes. Also the Subaru Forester, although this seems to be a touch on the big side and not the most economical engine around. Toyota RAV4, not sure what we can get for that money? 

So far it's looking like the HRV is winning, has anbody any experience with these? They seem to get good reviews. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh and before Ross comes along, Subaru Legacy GTB, insurance is too expensive haha. Just had a go in my colleagues GTB E-Tune and wow 4wd drifts in snow is fun!!!


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Whatever you chose to buy, I'd advise buying it as close to May as possible (if not June). Main reason is, from experience, 4x4s tend to be worth a lot more just before, during and after winter. In the summer their value is at the lowest.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Does it have to be a 4x4? Tbh you could get a very good Estate car for that sort of money. Mondeo TDCi, Volvo V50. All will be more than big enoguh.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats actually a very good suggestion and something I hadn't thought about. I'll definatley hold off till around April, May.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Does it have to be a 4x4? Tbh you could get a very good Estate car for that sort of money. Mondeo TDCi, Volvo V50. All will be more than big enoguh.


Ideally yes, as I live far out in the sticks and we don't have the best of roads. This is why the HRV is rather ideal as it's not full time 4wd so won't be wasting fuel.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Still got all the weight of the 4x4 system to drag around. I live in a very rural area, and the best thing I've found is a rear Drive Transit, that's got spots that 4x4s would struggle with!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

what about a susuki vitara


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Will you be doing much mileage?


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

dazfr said:


> what about a susuki vitara


Their knocking on a bit now though. Anybody driven a Subaru Impreza GX?


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

M.O.S said:


> Will you be doing much mileage?


I do over 10,000 miles per year, but usually under 15,000. I have a 22 mile commute to work over the moors.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Was going to suggest a Range Rover but maybe not at that mileage!

If you could stretch to it, an XC90 would be a superb car. Very safe, comfortable and, being a volvo, I should imagine very reliable too


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

M.O.S said:


> Was going to suggest a Range Rover but maybe not at that mileage!
> 
> If you could stretch to it, an XC90 would be a superb car. Very safe, comfortable and, being a volvo, I should imagine very reliable too


There are only very high mileage examples around the 5k mark unfortunatley. Looks a very good car though, possibly a bit too big for our needs though.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

M.O.S said:


> Was going to suggest a Range Rover but maybe not at that mileage!
> 
> If you could stretch to it, an XC90 would be a superb car. Very safe, comfortable and, being a volvo, I should imagine very reliable too


Add a 1 onto the front of the 4.5k budget I think, XC90's hold their money VERY well.

Trouble is, there's snow around, so 4x4s are suddenly doubling in value 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-VOLV...omobiles_UK&hash=item3a6f30eb9a#ht_655wt_1396 ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Hoe about the Mitsubishi pinin ? Then again the boot isn't huge, rav4 is another or a ford maverick


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Rav4. Impreza. Quattro audi (although it's part time)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Still got all the weight of the 4x4 system to drag around. I live in a very rural area, and the best thing I've found is a rear Drive Transit, that's got spots that 4x4s would struggle with!


now that is what I used to say, but my mates Jeep is part time 4x4 and he does get 30mpg if he keeps it in 2wd... it drops down to 18ish when he puts it into 4x4 as well...

still don't know how that works... but there you go... :lol:

as for a 4x4 family car, well I guess it depends on mileage etc... but what about an Octavia 4x4, I can recommend a Jeep Cherokee.... vitaras, pajeros..

:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Nissan X-Trail? Very reliable, mid 30s mpg, quite well specced, can be put into 2 wheel drive when required. Admittedly, not the best looking 4x4 but won a fair few awards when new. Good protection for the occupants too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You can get an older Spec B 2004 kinda age for that budget,a superb car but I won't like it uses petrol like there is no tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

x-trail dci all the way, mid 30s round the doors, 40-45 on a run, bigger boot than the rav and a childproof interior. fantastic to drive and cheap to maintain. Try one out, you'll get a surprise. We got one as a temporary stopgap until we could get an x5 but now were thinking t31 2.0 dci


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Hyundai Sportage? Remember people rating them when it snowed last year...


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Bought Wifey a Honda CRV from new, and in the 4 years she had it, it only had servicing and a set of tyres. She misses it. 
I run a Navara double cab and love it. 
Sister has a Pathfinder which is nice, and bro has an XC90.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I do like the look of the X-trail, ticking a lot of boxes. I'd have to go for the 2.0 Petrol engine though as the Diesels look to hold their value better. 

Whats the visibilty like in the X-Trail? With regular maintenance what kind of mileage should I expect? We'd be looking to get a model with between 50-70k on the clock, probably won't change it until the engine pops etc or we win the lottery.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bobsabuilder said:


> Bought Wifey a Honda CRV from new, and in the 4 years she had it, it only had servicing and a set of tyres. She misses it.
> I run a Navara double cab and love it.
> Sister has a Pathfinder which is nice, and bro has an XC90.


Its a Pathfinder i really fancied. :argie:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

We've got a Pathfinder, replaced our X-Trail with it. Had it for 3 years now and although we don't need such a big 4x4 we are finding it hard to convince ourselves to sell it. It's expensive to run in terms of fuel and tax but we love it and I think we will hang on to it for a while longer. The X-Trail was a great all rounder, we had a diesel from new and it was reasonable to run with a good level of kit as standard. Visibility was good, easy to see the front corners, with the raised part of the headlight glass as an aid. We saw mid 30s but it was the diesel and the 2005 updated model, with the 6 speed gearbox.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Its a Pathfinder i really fancied. :argie:


Had the navara myself, great build quality, huge car but 24mpg on a good day killed me.


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

There is something nice about having a pick up with a read lid on it so you have a nice clean car area and a big place to chuck things in a not worry about carpets and seats in the back.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

wildwash said:


> There is something nice about having a pick up with a read lid on it so you have a nice clean car area and a big place to chuck things in a not worry about carpets and seats in the back.


Exactly why I love my Navara. 
Easy get 30mpg (autos drink more) £130 to tax it and insurance under £300.
Snugtop canopy on the back which is great for the dogs, keeping the cab nice and clean.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

So why do you need a 4x4? They often aren't any bigger inside that a Golf Estate and a Passat estate is far classier.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Octavia 4x4 wagon, old shape.
Extra ground clearance, vast, and with a second set of winter tyres you are extremely unlikely to get stuck.
Best of luck with the new arrival.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i manged to fit family in a 3 door golf, 

was a bit of a bugger wheelspinning everywhere in the snow, and getting boost when you backed off.

Subaru justy? :lol: probably not big enough


----------

